# "Saeco Esperto" - Has anyone seen it before, or is it just a La Pavoni clone?



## BigBadWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi there!

I dug a little too deep into second-hand markets across Europe, looking for cheap Pavonis for restoration, and found this oddity in the dark parts of the Austrian internet:









So yes. It looks like a Pavoni Professional, I can't see a difference (except maybe the boiler cap), but it bears the Saeco logo - and it's sold as "Saeco Esperto", which according to Google and Saeco, does not exist.

Has anyone seen this before, or know what it is actually called?

Thanks!

For anyone who wants to check out the Austrian link:

Link to Austrian Site


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe Saeco was bought out by La Pavoni? It's not a professional, as that has the larger boiler and pressure gauge. It look pretty identical to mine..










Then again, La Pavoni made the Gaggia lever machines with the pointy top so they might have made some with a Saeco badge on for a different market (bit like Vauxhall and Opal). I don't know, just guessing.. Would be interesting to find out though as it looks pretty modern compared to the old La Pavonis.

Looking at the pics in the link above, it appears to have an older switch on it, maybe one that has two power settings, 1000w and a lower one of a couple of hundred to keep it warm?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm, just found this link..

Maybe La Pavoni still has links with Gaggia through Philips?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oddly of you do a Google image search for Saeco lever espresso machine yiu do get this version on the La Pav come up but the relevant pages have no mention of saeco, but one did refer to Phillips


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like it has a new boiler cap and an old group.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

Guys, the seller responded:

"It does look like a Pavoni, but it's most definitely by Saeco. I attached a photo of the user manual."

And here's the photograph:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Purely out of interest, I've emailed La Pavoni and asked them if they make these for Saeco.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

That's great! Should've thought of that. Please tell us if they respond.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

They did..



> We thank you very much for your e-mail.
> 
> We inform you that our company is closed for holidays from 01/08/2015 to 30/08/2015.
> 
> We will answer you as soon as possible.


Holidays.. All month? Who do they think they are, British schoolkids?









Will let you know as soon as they reply..


----------



## BigBadWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Who do they think they are, British schoolkids?


Sounds like the company is going a little too well.







So they still haven't replied, I take it?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

BigBadWolf said:


> Sounds like the company is going a little too well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, maybe they're enjoying their vacation a little too much! Wasn't holding my breath to be honest.


----------

